# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  دستورات SQL برای جستجوی بین دو تاریخ

## ferankyy

سلام خدمت تمامی برنامه نویسان من میخواستم از طریق دستورات SQL بین دو تاریخ را در بانک اطلاعاتی جستجو کنم میشه راهنمایی بفرمایید .

فیلد تاریخ من از نوع  Date/Time  میباشد .

----------


## hossein_sh2008

با سلام
عزيز از كدزير استفاه كن

   Adodc1.RecordSource = "select * from name table where date between '" & tarikh1 & "' and '" & tarikh2 & "'"
   Adodc1.Refresh

----------


## sohrab o

ببین دوست عزیز من همیشه واسه جستجو تاریخ مثل رشته ها عمل کردم اما این در شرایتیه که تاریخ ها درست وارد شده باشند. مثلا:
1389/02/01 درست
1389/2/1 غلط
اگر ماه یا روز تک رقمی است باید بصورت 2 رقمی وارد کرد. در مثال بالا ماه 2 است ولی 02 وارد نموده ایم

----------


## ALIMAHDE54

> ببین دوست عزیز من همیشه واسه جستجو تاریخ مثل رشته ها عمل کردم اما این در شرایتیه که تاریخ ها درست وارد شده باشند. مثلا:
> 1389/02/01 درست
> 1389/2/1 غلط
> اگر ماه یا روز تک رقمی است باید بصورت 2 رقمی وارد کرد. در مثال بالا ماه 2 است ولی 02 وارد نموده ایم




سلام دوستان عزیز و محترم 
من از این کدی که در بالا قرار دادین استفاده کردم ولی من میخوام به این صورت که از یه تاریخ تا یه تاریخ دیگه دنبال یه اسم باشم و تو بانک هر چی به این اسم رو پیدا کرد تو یه چیز مثلا دیتا گرید نمایش دهد  اگه در این رابطه سورس هم ارئه بدین خیلی میتونه کمک کنه
بازم ممنون

----------


## sohrab o

> سلام دوستان عزیز و محترم 
> من از این کدی که در بالا قرار دادین استفاده کردم ولی من میخوام به این صورت که از یه تاریخ تا یه تاریخ دیگه دنبال یه اسم باشم و تو بانک هر چی به این اسم رو پیدا کرد تو یه چیز مثلا دیتا گرید نمایش دهد  اگه در این رابطه سورس هم ارئه بدین خیلی میتونه کمک کنه
> بازم ممنون


دوست عزیز 
سوالت خیلی کلی و طولانیه
واسته جستجو که جوابو کامل خدمتتون عرض کردیم
حالا می مونه واسه نمایش
با کدوم قسمت مشکلی داری تا همونو واست توضیح بدم
در ضمن خودت نمونه ای رو آماده کن و بذار  تا دوستان کمکت کنند

----------


## SilverGold

سلام من دیدم دوست عزیزمون داره کمکتون می کنه هیچی نگفتم
ولی فکر می کنم که اگر برای تاریخ اول و آخر رشته باید یک کاما بزارین تا درست جواب بده مثل مثال زیر :
 SELECT * FROM TBL Where Date Between '1489/01/01' And '1490/01/01'

----------


## sohrab o

> سلام من دیدم دوست عزیزمون داره کمکتون می کنه هیچی نگفتم
> ولی فکر می کنم که اگر برای تاریخ اول و آخر رشته باید یک کاما بزارین تا درست جواب بده مثل مثال زیر :
>  SELECT * FROM TBL Where Date Between '1489/01/01' And '1490/01/01'


کاما که گذاشته بودن؟!

----------


## vahidasadzadeh

select * from tbl where tarikh between '"+txtTarikh1.Text+"' and '"+txtTarikh2.Text+"';

----------


## vahidasadzadeh

کنترل هایی که دارید تاریخ رو وارد میکنید بین این فرمت باشند
   '" +txtTarikh1.Tex + "'

----------


## saeedzx

خیلی راحت میتونید از دستور زیر استفاده کنید 

d1 = text1.Text
d2 = text2.Text
 Adodc1.RecordSource = "select * from data where data1 between '" & d1 & "' and '" & d2 & "'"
Adodc1.Refresh

----------

